# Hail or Ruler



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone?

Will the Hail be ok for all mountain (as a beginner/intermediate), or will I wish I'd bought the stiffer Ruler?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I would go for the ruler if you are more an all mtn kind of guy. I how the imperials and they are stiffer then the rulers. I have no problems when I happen to go in the park or freestyle on the mtn. Also the 390 boss will help if you do go in to the park as it is a mid flex like the boots.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

thx for the input readimag. I think you might well be right.

I guess one thing that would be useful to know would be:

How different do the Ruler feel to the Moto. Or the Hail to the Moto for that matter.

I think I could live with the Moto if they were a really snug fit. So either option should in theory be ok.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

If you look on the website the tech on each boot is way different, dont get me wrong I started with the moto also. Great boot but once you get a better boot you will see the difference. I would see some reviews online with youtube and look what they say. You will get alot more boot also with the hail over the moto, about as stiff also when I used them a couple of years ago.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Agreed the tech is pretty different between the two. I'd swing towards the Hail. The Ruler is just a stiffer Moto - still a pretty much a lower-end boot with an upgraded liner than the Moto. The big thing, in my opinion, is that the Hail has an articulated cuff whereas the Moto and Ruler do not. An articulated cuff results is more natural flex of the boot without compromising the heel hold, etc.

FYI - I've ridden Motos for a few seasons before, always going with a lower cost boot vs. spending the big money. I finally spent the big money and the difference was amazing. In my opinion, the Motos are a pretty bad boot.

MeanJoe


----------

